
Influence and influencers, the thin line between sharing and spamming (2015) - wslh
https://medium.com/digital-identity/influence-and-influencers-online-the-thin-line-between-sharing-and-spamming-e759ee47bfb
======
wslh
I find this topic and discussion super relevant in 2020. I Just tried to share
some of my companies articles to a subreddit and because my blog posts are
connected to a company they are reluctant to accept it. On the other hand
YouTube and Blog influencers which have their own agenda are not considered
when they are trading their influence there and many times have sponsors.

The main point is when your rules are contradictory or not have a precise
threshold. It reminds me of Wikipedia notability rules.

